# Skyscraper Battle Nr. 2



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

Battle Nr. 2

#18 Chrysler Bulding, NYC 



















vs 

#2 Petronas Towers, Kuala Lumpur


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

The spire of Chrysler Building is really artistic--- I love it.


----------



## crossbowman (Apr 26, 2006)

Chrysler Building is an ALL Times Classic kay:


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

Both are great but the petronas are my favourites in this battle


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

The Chrysler is one of the best skyscrapers ever built the petronas they look ok, a little better at night but they used a cheap and not so great spire, chrysley obviously wins for me.


----------



## HOI (Aug 13, 2005)

voted the chrysler, more historic and better to look at


----------



## firulais2005 (Aug 17, 2005)

Chrysler For sure!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## markcode (Sep 12, 2005)

Chrysler Building...competition is none


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Chrysler


----------



## Melchisedeck (Jul 29, 2005)

Petronas Towers are wonderful, the Petronas are the best skyscraper of last generation, but I vote still for the Chrysler Building.
_____________________________________________________________
My blog:http://tempiovespasiano.blogspot.com/


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Chrysler, it's classic and stylish.


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

I voted for the Petronas.


----------



## 3tmk (Nov 23, 2002)

You have got to be kidding me!
The Chrysler is one of the all time best classics!


----------



## Hecago (Dec 1, 2005)

Chrysler, no contest.


----------



## JAB323 (Aug 21, 2005)

Chrysler has a lot more charm. Something that takes age. Plus I love Art Deco.


----------



## godblessbotox (Jan 3, 2006)

compared to the chysler... petronas look chaotic and awkward


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

Chrysler


----------



## Judazzz (Jul 7, 2006)

For me, the Chrysler Building is the most beautiful skyscraper ever built (only the Woolworth comes close)! So this one's an easy vote.

Having said that, I do love the Petronas Towers as well - fantastic design, very impressive. Also in my personal top-10 list.


----------



## Dreamlıneя (Jun 4, 2006)

The Petronas Towers!!! :cheer:


----------



## Muse (Sep 12, 2002)

The Chrysler Building has always been my Number 1 skyscraper...it photographs beautifully and when I stayed in NYC for a few months, I kept going back for more. Such fine and intircate art deco detail, and details based on the automobile industry.

I do appreciate the thought that went into the design of the Petronas Towers. Even though they're modern scrapers, they've followed a tradtional form of Islamic architecture, a reflection of Malaysia's Muslim heritage, both vertically and horizontally - floorplates influenced by Islamic motifs:











Anyway, I heart Chrysler kay:

...


----------

